# reducing reflections w/ HLCD



## jimborpa (Oct 25, 2008)

So I installed the ultra mh in my '08 Subaru STI. What material should I use to dampen the reflections from the center console. I'm looking at covering most of the hard plastic interior pieces in Alcantara. Would a 1/8" closed cell foam work? I've used dash mats in prior cars that helped.


----------



## Eric Stevens (Dec 29, 2007)

The thicker the foam the better. You want open cell foam preferably. You can make them removable by using small neo magnets and metal. I suggest covering with grill cloth so the foam can absorb the sound. 1/8" CS foam and Alcantra would work but not as good as open cell and grill cloth. 

You can use a large towel to test with to determine how much this will help your staging.

Eric


----------

